# Video from 2/8/09 Offshore



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the video. I wouldn't call it an award winner, but I think it turned out pretty good. As for the music, I don't think anyone will mind "last child" by aerosmith. I had to separate it in two due to exceeding the max file size:

Part I: http://community.anglertube.com/_Vertical-Jiggin-and-Fly-Fishin-Part-I/video/516386/31348.html

Part II: http://community.anglertube.com/_Vertical-Jiggin-and-Fly-Fishin-Part-II/video/516403/31348.html

opcorn


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Part II is up.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool video guys!

Keep'em comin and appreciate you changing up the music selection for us older dudes...LOL

Jimmy


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

awesome vid....looks like you were a few guys short....wouldnt mind bending a rod with yaoke


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *specslayer (2/9/2009)*awesome vid....looks like you were a few guys short....wouldnt mind bending a rod with yaoke


My bad, I forgot to call you! I will soon.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clap great video, makes me want to go fishing bad.:banghead


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

The captiva and "He's got friends" part was my fav.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

thankyou :angel


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Private Pilot (2/9/2009)*The captiva and "He's got friends" part was my fav.


Yeah, it sounded like that reel was about to blow up!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

ya'll do a great job with the videos and the fishing. i really enjoy your post and look foward to more.:clap


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool video fellas, looks like you guys have some fun. Great post.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome video, that looked like too much fun!!


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 22, 2009)

GREAT Video!!

Looking forward to when I arrive in July!!!

Mike


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

great video. we also caught a redfish way offshore this past weekend. keep up the good work.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys. I'm ready for some new species to try to get some footage of. Can't wait till spring!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *true-king (2/12/2009)*Thanks for the replys guys. I'm ready for some new species to try to get some footage of. Can't wait till spring!


A mount will definately be needed. Maybe some new tower shots?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, once we get a tower, I'll be more than happy to take some video from up there.


----------

